# Question about diet and health while pregnant.



## Wolf (Jul 22, 2011)

First and foremost, we are not completely certain that she is pregnant yet. Nor are we traveling (I'm on 36 months of probation, so I can't be doing a bunch of that. For now, sadly.). But I'm looking for some tips from some of the mothers here or people otherwise knowledgeable about the subject. Mostly under circumstances that aren't conventional. Especially considering money will be very tight. Not to sound rude, I'm just assuming most of you probably don't have a sick amount of cash piled up in your handy bags.


----------



## MrD (Jul 22, 2011)

I would strongly sugest you take this to a doctor, and NOT rely on a bunch of random people who are un-trained in the subject.
Or at least google it....


----------



## DaisyDoom (Jul 22, 2011)

Go to a planned parenthood or find a womens/ pregancy clinic type place near you...social services should be able to help...there is at least one place dedicated to helping pregnant women everywhere. She will be able to get medicaid for herself and they will help her find a doctor and anything she might need.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 22, 2011)

MrD said:


> I would strongly sugest you take this to a doctor, and NOT rely on a bunch of random people who are un-trained in the subject.
> Or at least google it....



Fuck google. Why not at least have a conversation. I'm not _reliant_ on anyone here, just curious to what they have to say. Duh.


----------



## DaisyDoom (Jul 22, 2011)

When it comes to eating and staying healthy its mostly just common sense....stay away from greasy fatty stuff, caffeine, alcohol, too much sugar. Foods containing bacteria or that are more likely to cause food poisoning like feta cheese and other soft cheeses, under-cooked meat, some seafood can be bad. She should eat a lot of fresh fruit and vegetables but make sure they are washed well.
I could be more help if I knew what you were trying to figure out lol.


----------



## MrD (Jul 23, 2011)

Wolf said:


> Fuck google.


pppffffftt.


----------



## plagueship (Jul 24, 2011)

i am once again mindboggled that someone is asking for serious health advice on a crusty trainhopping forum.
yes, go to a clinic and get a book on the subject.
don't let her smoke, drink, drug or ride trains.
that should be a start.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 24, 2011)

plagueship said:


> i am once again mindboggled that someone is asking for serious health advice on a crusty trainhopping forum.
> yes, go to a clinic and get a book on the subject.
> don't let her smoke, drink, drug or ride trains.
> that should be a start.



I'm a mind boggling kinda guy 

I'm likewise mind boggled that people are making the assumption that I would be reliant on any information handed to me here. However, it should be understandable that I would prefer general advice from experienced people who have been in possibly similar situations as apposed to the advice of wealthy lads with no experience. I suppose what I was really looking for here was interesting, perhaps not very well known, advice from people here. Things that you wouldn't generally expect to here from a person in a lab suit, but stuff that is relevant anyhow. I probably should have mentioned that. I'm a curious lad and wanted to know what people here would say. I'm fairly disappointed that most have only obvious answers. Thought it would be an interesting thread. But it happens.


----------



## DaisyDoom (Jul 24, 2011)

Sorry to disappoint man but I think you are expecting too much lol...someone correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think too many people on this forum have kids or know much about pregnancy and child birth. You still haven't stated exactly what kind of advice you are looking for....just advice is pretty vague.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Jul 25, 2011)

caffeine bad alcohol bad fish bad. this is all basic bullshit a pregnant person should know.
oh ya go get some prenatal pills to provide you with proper vitamins. lots of veggies and and foods with folic acid. Cheerios are enriched with folic acid


----------



## finn (Jul 29, 2011)

A lot of calcium, if it's not in your diet, it comes out of the bones and teeth. Also, a good amount of fats (as in avoid the low or no-fat stuff) and pretty much everything healthy- nerves and brain cells are mostly made of fats. Other than that, the pregnant lady can eat what she feels like she needs. Also a friend told me that everything is vegan when you're pregnant.


----------



## Nym (Jul 29, 2011)

prenatals are the best!
lots of water!
becareful with oj, it can cuase a vit. C overdose of the fetus if you drink too much.
bananas are the greatest.
and for the ever dreaded morning sickness....saltine crackers are great 

these are some of the things i used while i was prego.
if any more advice or tips are needed, im glad to help 
i think child birth is amazing


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Aug 2, 2011)

Nym said:


> prenatals are the best!
> lots of water!
> becareful with oj, it can cuase a vit. C overdose of the fetus if you drink too much.
> bananas are the greatest.
> ...


 ya vitamin c is known to induce abortion early in pregnancy. you can get prenatals at almost any vitamin or grocery store.


----------



## Sen (Aug 9, 2011)

Anything taken in excess is harmful. (Re: vitamins)
If she's using narcotics, don't stop them immediately. This can cause fetal withdrawal and death. Talk to a doc/clinic about a plan and some prescriptions (methadone, or a regular dose of pain meds).
Pre-natal vitamins are great, if you can afford them. See medicaid (usually a guarantee when pregnant). You can also try the good old Flinstone vitamins (or other vitamins of your choice). Flinstones twice a day (AM/PM) will help when she can't keep the prenatals down, or if you can't afford them.
If vitamins are out of the question, watch the diet as much as possible. People gave birth for thousands of years before Walgreens came along....

Other things to watch out for:
Hypertension (high blood pressure)/seizures - Ecclampsia/pre-ecclampsia can be dangerous.
Gestational diabetes (kind of a temporary diabetes while pregnant).
Get some ultrasounds to make sure everything is growing correctly.


----------

